# Link to the best MK2 1.8T swap guide?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

I'm surprised it's not a sticky in this forum. Can anoyone recommend the best resource / thread for doing a 1.8T swap into a MK2?


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

yes i would like some links aswell.


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

here you go: http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

jbdubn said:


> here you go: http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks! this is really good


----------



## leojt (Nov 29, 2015)

*305*

The website is 404'ed now. :/ any ideas?


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8tmk4gls (Apr 4, 2014)

.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.qpeng.com/conversion_guide.html

this might get you what you want


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are a bunch that helped me out with mine. :beer:

Builds

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6748384-Epic-Craigslist-Buy-1989-Jetta-Coupe
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5634051-Corrado-20v-1-8T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5487474-Project-Try-Harder
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5919109-Mk2-coupe-1-8t-build-thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?808137-Here-it-goes-2003-1-8T-into-mkII
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...driver-is-getting-a-boost!-(MK2-1-8T-content)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5588344-MK2-GLI-G60-swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4605611-My-20V-1-8T-AWP-MKII-GTI-Swap

Wiring help

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6007338-AWW-to-CE2-Wiring-Questions-Complete-pinout-inside


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What info is everyone looking for?


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

A list like the VR6 swap one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

i think the problem is there is so many different ways to do it. you dont have to change subframes, you dont have to change trans but should. two different style motors, many people doing swaps are also upgrading the turbo and such at same time, everyone does intercooler a little different. There are 5+ ways i can think of to do the harness, etc.


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah but one list to find multiple options so someone can find the best match for their own built is nice.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I was able to find a cached copy of the trans page of the website above In about 30 seconds. Good chance the rest is cached on the web some where.


----------

